# Fitness Test when you get to St Jean



## DrSize (31 Aug 2005)

I was wondering when you get to St Jean for IAP you do the fitness test and is it the same as the CFRC(VO2 Max step test) or is it the actual 2.4km run????


----------



## Island Ryhno (31 Aug 2005)

Beep test, run to the line before the beep. Oh it's so much fun. I think in the summer time you do one on the outside track as well.


----------



## DrSize (31 Aug 2005)

Thanks, sounds fun....when I played football we'd do the beep test


----------



## Thirstyson (31 Aug 2005)

One note on the beep test: 

I think a 6 is the pass mark for men, and most can do this easily.  Do not stop at 6 to take a breather for the pushups!

Your instructors will label quitters and you'll be listening to a nice group jack-up that evening.... not that this wouldn't be the case anyways  (sorry to any intructors for letting this cat out of the bag)


----------



## alexpb (31 Aug 2005)

oh i love the beep test lol.

It's great. I remember doing it all trhough out highschool.

I remember getting a 10, and another time getting a 12. So i guess those are pretty good?


----------



## Wolfe (1 Sep 2005)

I did once in my life the beep test ...in the cadets...hum is it easy ? actually i was quite young so i don't remember. I can run 2.5 km in 13 min its not that good though.....for me....and i run it in a jogging mode. I Try to run 5 times a week, so my question is, will i have difficulties to be good at the beep test with those scores. With the lifting weight i don't have problems, push-ups, i am pretty good, all that is lifting BIG weights its really not a problem for me only the running is a bit hard + i am applying 031 so i need to get used to it.

Hope i don't look like a fool about the running.   :-\

Cheers


----------



## watson (1 Sep 2005)

I did the beep test throughout highschool and football too. The trick is to keep your momentum going, if you stop if even just a second each time it becomes harder in the long run. What i used to do is run a little circle timed perfectly to cross back over the line on the second beep. Or just run on the spot or something. 
    
   And if your applying for infantry wolfe, practicing on your endurance isn't a bad idea.


----------



## mstorey (2 Sep 2005)

What ever you do do not stop any of the activities until you are physical destroyed. put forward your best effort and it will be noticed.


----------



## watson (2 Sep 2005)

yup, same deal with football.


----------



## Meridian (12 Sep 2005)

I never had to do it outside on a track. Always the beep test (excluding the enrollment shebang).
I assume the beep test is how EXPRES is done in the units? Anyone?

You should be able to run and then do the pushups required. Thats the point. 

I personally damn hate the beep test, because I always (no matter what shoes I have) end up either sliding or sticking too much to the gym floor.  


On the note of fitness, if you want a specific standard to aspire to, get one of the RMC cadets on here to give you the RMC College Fitness test..  It is by no means all that difficult to pass, but 2 years ago there had been only one cadet who was able to get a perfect Score (500). It is at least doubly as difficult as EXPRES, least in my opinion.


----------



## civvy3840 (17 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> I did once in my life the beep test ...in the cadets...hum is it easy ? actually i was quite young so i don't remember. I can run 2.5 km in 13 min its not that good though.....for me....and i run it in a jogging mode. I Try to run 5 times a week, so my question is, will i have difficulties to be good at the beep test with those scores. With the lifting weight i don't have problems, push-ups, i am pretty good, all that is lifting BIG weights its really not a problem for me only the running is a bit hard + i am applying 031 so i need to get used to it.
> 
> Hope i don't look like a fool about the running.   :-\
> 
> Cheers



I'm in grade ten right now and can run 2.5km with not to much difficulty. I do the beep test in gym lots. So I can do 8 minutes easily and can push my self up to 11 then I'm done. The only way you can tell if your going to be good at the beep test is to actually do it. There really isn't anyway to train for it. TRust me though doing six minutes in the beep test is REALLY easy so you shouldn't have problems.


----------



## recruit101 (20 Sep 2005)

You CAN train for this test, what you should do is a medium number of squats with a heavy weight (if you are under weight) or a large number of squats with a mideum weight (if you are over weight; so you can burn calories at the same time). Try and excercise your upper leg (i think its called a thigh ;} ), i can't remember the name of the machine or excercise that does this, but i do use it everyday at the gym. If you do not have access to excercise equipment then you should try running laps around the foot ballfield tel you feel your lungs bleeding, if you do this every second day you will be in shape in less then three weeks.


----------



## Reverend (20 Sep 2005)

I Don't know if it's been posted yet, but I was confused at the "Beep" test. I didn't know what you guys meant. I asked a friend of mine and he told me that its running between two lines at an ever decreasing time interval. 

Sorry for the confusion, but we used to call them suicide drills. Am I correct?

Rev


----------



## ab136 (20 Sep 2005)

Same idea but the beep test is done over a 20 meter layout.  There are two different version on the go and I do not know which one will be used but I an guessing it is the Leger test----designed by a Canadian at McMaster or Laval or ect....  That one starts out slower and has a built in warm up.  The other one has no warm up and is somewhat harder.


----------



## Meridian (24 Sep 2005)

I dont recall a "warmup" included in mine, either college or otherwise.


----------



## NavyBoys (24 Sep 2005)

No it's all different.  I heard that you have to do it with a ruck sack...


----------



## Jungle (24 Sep 2005)

NavyBoys said:
			
		

> No it's all different.   I heard that you have to do it with a ruck sack...


Yeah... and snowshoes too !!!  :
In Basic trg, the PT test is the 20m shuttle run (beep test), push ups, sit ups and hand grip.
Another good gut check is the 13-km march, this one with full marching order and pers weapons, followed by the 100m fireman carry (in FFO).


----------



## NavComm (24 Sep 2005)

There was a warmup in the shuttle run we did at Borden. They walked us around the gym for about 1 or 2 min, then the instructor ran the first minute or so of the shuttle run with the group. Then we were on our own.


----------



## Kyle (24 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> I did once in my life the beep test ...in the cadets...hum is it easy ? actually i was quite young so i don't remember. I can run 2.5 km in 13 min its not that good though.....for me....and i run it in a jogging mode. I Try to run 5 times a week, so my question is, will i have difficulties to be good at the beep test with those scores. With the lifting weight i don't have problems, push-ups, i am pretty good, all that is lifting BIG weights its really not a problem for me only the running is a bit hard + i am applying 031 so i need to get used to it.
> 
> Hope i don't look like a fool about the running.  :-\
> 
> Cheers



Hmm. Le Royal 22é Régiment est bien interessé avec l'aptitude physique (surtout avec la course), mais ne vous inquiétez pas, quand vous arrivez ÃƒÂ  un bataillion, ils vont régler n'importe quel souci que vous avez avec la course...> ("Bon matin, les gars! Aujourd'hui, on va faire une petite course de 9km, donc, alons-y!" "Ah, putain!" "Vous avez un souci, Soldat?" "Non, Adjudant, pas du tout! Au fait, j'aime bien la course, et il faut le dire, que je trouve l'aptitude physique vachement salutaire, et s'il vous plaît, pouvons-nous courir deux km de plus?" "Dacors, c'est comme vous voulez..." Et vos copains disent, "Bravo! Peigne-cul.") Cependant, puisque vous allez porter l'uniform vert, vous ne verrez jamais encore le test EXPRES après St. Jean - c'est la Norme d'Aptitude Physique du Commandant de la Force Terrestre (heuh - en fait, si, c'est possible de faire l'EXPRES, mais seulement si vous échouez la NAPCFT, et comme 031...Non, je crois pas que ceci sera le cas), qui est une marche forcée de 13km avec 24.5kg de fourbi (sac ÃƒÂ  dos, attirail de combat (gilet tactique), arme (personelle ou mitrailleuse C9), casque en kevlar et baÃƒÂ¯onnette qui est suivie par un transport de pompier (évacuation d'un blessé) pour lequelle tous les deux portent leur attirail de combat et leurs armes, qui est suivi ensuite par une creusée de tranchée.

En aparté, 2,5km dans 13 minutes n'est pas mal du tout. Quand on a fait le dernier défi du Commandant de la Brigade, il y a quelques semaines, on avait un trajet de 6km et 30 minutes pour faire le tour. Mais, ÃƒÂ  St. Jean, c'est beaucoup plus lâche. Personellement, j'ai pas vraiment couru comme une gazelle (deux fois par semaine, peut-être) avant de partir, et j'ai atteint le niveau 13 (il faut atteindre le 6 pour réussir). Ensuite, c'est 20 ou 23 push-ups, 25 sit-ups et si je ne me trompe pas, 75 livres de pression manuelle. Pendant mon tour de l'ELRFC, je n'étais pas fort comme un gorille, ni vite comme une gazelle, mais j'ai réussi sans trop d'ennui.

Oh, I hope it's okay to post in French here... :argument:

Edit: My apologies - I just saw the French forum. My bad. Won't happen again.


----------

